# Companies using FreeBSD?



## Kiki Novak (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi,

Are there any big companies out there using FreeBSD? I understand that back in the day, Yahoo! was one of the big names using FreeBSD. Apparently, Netflix is using FreeBSD nowadays for its broadcasting servers, but I'm not sure about this information. 

Cheers,

Niki


----------



## scottro (Mar 25, 2017)

Netflix uses it for distribution, but most of its content is stored on Linux--I want to say it's mostly stored on the Amazon cloud, but I am not positive and am too lazy to google it.

https://openconnect.netflix.com/en/software/

The Nintendo Switch uses FreeBSD code.   Netapp is still based on FreeBSD as far as I know (but I haven't worked with it in 3-5 years). 
https://www.freebsd.org/commercial/isp.html might be useful as well.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 25, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/nutshell.html#introduction-nutshell-users is a list linked to from https://www.freebsd.org/


----------

